
Tips for Optimizing Slow Code in Node.js - wavdedz
https://strongloop.com/strongblog/tips-optimizing-slow-code-in-nodejs/
======
jakerella86
Seems like these tools are still evolving, wondering how long it will take for
these to really be adopted in enterprise orgs (thus fueling more growth).

